# Olympia, Wa



## Shellman (Mar 5, 2007)

Looking for a group to play D&D 3.5 in/ or near Olympia area on Sundays! Willing and eager to DM if we can get a regular group going. Send e-mail to shellman71@comcast.net if interested.


----------

